# WTS Two Rem 700 SA bolts. (Complete bolts only)



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

One is blued. The other is stainless steel with a jeweled body. Neither have been shot. Both have .470 boltface. Will work with 225 Winchester, 22/250 Rem, 6mm Norma BR, 243 Win, 250 Savage, 260 Rem,
6.5/284 Norma, 7/08 Rem, 284 win, 300 Savage, 308 Win, 338 Federal, 35 Rem, and 358 Winchester.
$125 each.
I'm not interested in any trades except maybe credit towards a Rem 700, Savage or Howa long action. I got a hankerin' to build another 6.5x284 Norma. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amanda (Jul 31, 2016)

Sent message


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Both are SPF.


----------

